# Rabies -subq or muscular???



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It depends on the vaccine label on where the vaccine goes. We use Imrab which is labelled for subcutaneous or intramuscular use. It will sometimes cause a lump which goes away. Dogs feel the IM injection more, plus you still have the potential for getting a reaction in the muscle. I used to buy a Lyme vaccine for my dogs only that was intramuscular. One of my dogs woke up the next day after receiving it, dead lame and swollen in the thigh.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would say in the thigh. 

Talk to your vet about 3 year rabies shots, if they are allowed in your area. Our previous golden Sammy had the same reaction to rabies shots back when they were yearly. We would find a lump that would last a short while, and sometimes he would limp. 

Since our vet switched to the 3 year schedule, Sammy stopped having that problem and I haven't noticed any reactions in the other dogs.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Megora said:


> I would say in the thigh.
> 
> Talk to your vet about 3 year rabies shots, if they are allowed in your area. Our previous golden Sammy had the same reaction to rabies shots back when they were yearly. We would find a lump that would last a short while, and sometimes he would limp.
> 
> Since our vet switched to the 3 year schedule, Sammy stopped having that problem and I haven't noticed any reactions in the other dogs.


Yes, we get the 3 yr. rabies shot. First Rabies shot given at 16 weeks or so lasts 1 year then thereafter they last 3 years.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I much prefer giving the injection sub-q and I'm pretty sure most dogs would agree. IM shots HURT far more than sub-q. Just because you can't feel the lump on the surface after an IM injection, doesn't mean it's not there.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

IowaGold said:


> I much prefer giving the injection sub-q and I'm pretty sure most dogs would agree. IM shots HURT far more than sub-q. Just because you can't feel the lump on the surface after an IM injection, doesn't mean it's not there.


 Thank you. We ended up getting it subq. She did the distemper in a different spot so we'll know which shot gives her a lump.


----------

